# Firefox+Links immer im Tab öffnen



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2006)

Hallo,
wie bekomme ich den den Firefox dazu das er mir Links nicht in einem neuen Fenster sondern immer in einem neuen Tab öffnet? Ic hhab schon verschiedene Einstellungen ausprobiert nur das funktioniert nicht.

Gruß


----------



## Nightcrawler (3. März 2006)

Hallo,

Einfach mit rechter maustaste auf den Link klicken und dann "Link in neuem Tab öffnen" auswählen und schon geht ein enuer Tab auf.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir helfen.

Gruß

Nightcrawler


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2006)

genau das möchte ich nicht imemr machen, es ist echt kompfortabler wenn der Browser das automatisch macht. Ich hab ein IE Derivat drauf de rdas kann: CrazyBrowser, nur würd ich das auch gerne im FF haben.

Gruß


----------



## michaelwengert (3. März 2006)

Guten Morgen,

Geh mal unter extras->Einstellungen->Tabs

Dort kannst du einstellen, das links, die ein neues Fenster öffnen, in nem neuen Tab geöffnet werden

Michael


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (3. März 2006)

Guten Morgen,
 hab ich eigentlich auch, aber ff öffnet die trotzdem in einem neuen Fenster.

Gruß


----------



## Leola13 (3. März 2006)

Hai,

bei mir ging es trotz der Einstellung auch noch nie.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## scorpionx (3. März 2006)

einfacher geht das wenn ihr auf dem scrollrad drückt [falls ihr so etwas besitzt]   anstatt linke oder rechte maustaste!

zwischen den einzelnen tabs könnt ihr ganz schnell strg+tab umschalten!

hoffe hab euch weiter geholfen! 

gruß
tolga


----------



## teppic (3. März 2006)

Hallo
Ich benutze die Erweiterung Tab Mix Plus.Damit geht es gut.
Die Erweiterung gibt es u.a hier:
http://firefox.erweiterungen.de/kategorie/tabs_und_fenster/start/20/


----------



## Peter Klein (3. März 2006)

@Dirty World

Also ich habe es eben auch mal versucht und es hat geklappt.Du musst in den Einstellungen unter Tabs ein Häkchen machen bei: Links die das öffnen in einem neuen Fenster erzwingen, und dann wieder eins setzen bei in neuem Tab öfnen, dann geht es auch ohne Erweiterung.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## Leola13 (3. März 2006)

Hai,

@ Peter   Danke für den Tip. Klappt wunderbar.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Peter Klein (3. März 2006)

Bittäää schön ;-]


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. Mai 2006)

Danke schön. Hab aber nochmal ne Farge und zwar wie bekomme ich FF dazu auch jede URL die ich eintippe in einem neuen Tab anzuzeigen ohne das ich von HAnd einen neuen Tab hinzufügen muß.

Gruß


----------

